# Fresh look for Summer - Chartreuse vs. Violet!



## uh_oh_disco (May 9, 2008)

I promised a tutorial...but I got distracted by these two shades and did something totally off tangent! But I think it was quite fun, so here you have it :]

USED - EYES
Udpp
Victoria Jackson "Champagne" cream eyeshadow
Fyrinnae "Omgtwf"
Fyrinnae "Oberon"
MAC "Violet"
MAC "Entremauve"
Mad Minerals "Pizzazz"
Fyrinnae "Rapunzel had Extensions"
Fyrinnae "Finnegan's Wake"
(I'll leave liquid/ pencil eyeliner/ mascara choices up to you).

LIPS
Lip balm
Natural Collection "Almond" lipliner.
MAC "Jubilee" lipstick <3
MAC "Springbean" lustreglass

I'll leave face makeup choices up to you as well, as you more than likely have a routine you're already fond of :]

1) Prep your eyes with Urban Decay's primer potion and apply your cream eyeshadow sparlingly just upto where you feel your eye socket.






2) Apply your chartreause shade to your entire lid. If you're using finely milled/ mineral makeup, PAT IT ON! It work so much better than sweeping it on.





3) Now apply your highlight (I used a mixture of a melon-gold shade and sparkley cream).





4) Apply an arch of bright purple (I used a mixture of MAC "Violet" and Mad Minerals "Pizzazz" to your crease...





5) Now shape it a bit better and blend into your chartreuse lid shade. If you're not sure about shaping, follow the shape of your eyebrows.





6) Blend that purple out! You can apply more highlight to the edge and blend out more, it seems to make blending much easier.





7) Apply a dark purple (I used MAC "Entremauve") right into the crease and blend into the brighter purple. The crease should remain darker than the rest. Freshen up your chartreuse too!





8) Apply your liquid eyeliner with a nice pointed flick. If you find flicks difficult, try an eyeliner with a felt-tipped nib rather than a brush, I used Prestige liquid eyeliner.





9) Apply a line of pencil eyeliner under your lower lashline. Smooth with a small angle brush if you like.





10) Apply "Violet" pigment to the inner lower lashline and a dark purple (Fyr. "Oberon") to the outer lashline over the pencil eyeliner. Blend!





11) Add an inner flick with your liquid eyeliner if you so desire, fill in your waterline - remembering to set it with a dark purple eyeshadow!





12) Now do your foundation and apply a medium blush colour just underneath your cheekbones to contour, as so...





13) Smile! No, really. Smile and apply a rosey blush to the apples of your cheeks, blending with the contour shade. You'll end up with something like...





14) Apply your setting powder, remember your jaw and neck!





15) Apply your highlight (I use the same as I used for my eyes) and buff it out into your skin. This picture shows the placement, prior to buffing it out...





16) Fill in your eyebrows! I use eyeshadow applied with a small angle brush, finally setting them in place with a clear mascara.





17) NOW curl your eyelashes and apply your mascara (if you do it before applying all of that powder/ highlight, your eyelashes will catch a lot of the fall out and dull).





18) Apply lipliner and your neutral lipstick (MAC "Jubilee")





19) And add a bit of "Springbean" lustreglass to the centre of your lips...





20) DONE!
Full face...





Eyes...





Have fun! I hope somebody gets some ideas from this


----------



## MACATTAK (May 9, 2008)

Great tutorial!  Thanks


----------



## n_c (May 9, 2008)

This is a very helpful tut for me, I like how you placed your highlight along eyes and cheekbones for all to see proper placement THANK YOU! Oh and i need jubilee now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 9, 2008)

really pretty look, yo


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (May 9, 2008)

Pretty! i liked it


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 10, 2008)

Fabulous tutorial!  Love the look.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 10, 2008)

Looooooooooove it... I need to try this... I don't have chartreuse, so I have to figure something out...


----------



## Jot (May 10, 2008)

great look and great tut. thanks 
x


----------



## Brittni (May 10, 2008)

pretty.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

I love this look and you are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## applefrite (May 11, 2008)

Lovely tutorial !!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2008)

Great tut.  Your lips are gorgeous!


----------



## PMBG83 (May 11, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## BBJay (May 11, 2008)

Gorgeous. I love the color combo.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 12, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## glam8babe (May 12, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## msmack (May 12, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## indaco (May 13, 2008)

wonderful!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 13, 2008)

As usual love it ~ I just got a purple I may try this later on today.


----------



## JessieLovesMac (May 14, 2008)

<3 it and I have the colors yay!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 16, 2008)

I never thought these two colors could go together, but they look real cool!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Lovely colour combination! I never would have thought of that. Thanks


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

I love it so much!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

I love it! Beautiful!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## ling07 (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 20, 2008)

gr8 tut!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------

